# Clairvoyant Doctress



## GuntherHess (May 18, 2008)

This is an interesting bottle I picked up today.
 Mrs J H R Matteson Clairvoyant Remedies Buffalo NY.
 Not only is it a patent medicine but its formula is based on the occult.
 Mrs Matteson was an interesting charactor, big in the spiritualist movement of the 19th century. From the stories I read it sounds like she may have bumped off her husband. 
 Anyone seen one of these before?
 Some info ...
http://books.google.com/books?id=sComGoDFJZ4C&pg=PA208&lpg=PA208&dq=%22matteson%22+clairvoyant+remedies&source=web&ots=hA5sGteQu0&sig=NO40hgbupiAfK8X7N_nTJ5g7jis&hl=en


----------



## Gordon (May 18, 2008)

Never seen but Nice bottle & a great story. Now you need to find the psychic remedies variant.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

I wonder if she had any connection to Lillydale, the big psychic community near Buffalo.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 18, 2008)

I saw she was listed with several spiritualist organizations.
 Just the sort of thing Houdini was fighting against[]

 Here is a different variant of the bottle ...
http://www.skeptiseum.org/exhibits/psychic%20phenomena/ClairvoyantDoctress.html


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2008)

she married a blind musician in 1864. After his death twenty years later, she became sole support of her family. 

 Well, that explains it.  Nice bottle.


----------



## capsoda (May 19, 2008)

Ah yes, I can see it now.........

 I can see that you are in deep need of healing so taky my Clarvoyant remedy and you are *Healing*...healing...healing.......[sm=rolleyes.gif]

_*Look lady, just sign for the box so I can go to lunch!!!*_  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## CWBookAuthor (May 19, 2008)

I dug one like yours in Jamestown, N.Y., many years ago. Until yours  came out, I had never seen another.  Congratultions, you've got a real keeper!


----------



## Stardust (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]*Nice find!*[/align][align=center]*I'd like to have that bottle*[/align][align=center]* in my collection.*[/align][align=center]*But it's really nothing more than snake oil*[/align][align=center]*when you think about it.*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center][][][][][][][][][][][][][&:][/align]


----------



## JGUIS (May 21, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust[align=center]*If anyone wants some I can give you *[/align][align=center]*a number of a wonderful rep.*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]*Peddling Snake Oil; Investigative Files (Skeptical Briefs December 1998)*[/align][align=center]*http://www.csicop.org/sb/9812/snakeoil.html*[/align][align=center] [/align]


 [sm=rolleyes.gif] 

 Very cool "out of the ordinary" bottle, nice find.[]


----------



## Lordbud (May 21, 2008)

Worst thing about those "skeptic" sites is that they go well beyond a healthy skepticism
 and try to rewrite history and the truth, basically muddying the waters for those that prefer to be told what to think.  As far as being skeptical of "snake oil", that should just be common sense.


----------

